# Pure MDMA powder



## Corona

Hi everyone.  Everyone knows that MDMA usually comes in various levels of purity, mixed with other things in the form of pills.  However, the pure form of MDMA, the powder that comes directly from its's synthesis, has interested me, and I have a few questions.  
H*as anyone ever been able to access this through their supplier?  
*How difficult is it to get?  
*Can you be sure you're getting MDMA powder when it may test the same as MDA (dark purple-black)?  *How was your experience on pure MDMA if you took it, and how much did you take?  
*Was it more expensive than pill form, and if so, how much was it, say per 100mg?
*Anything else to add?
Thanks!


----------



## frosted flakes

H*as anyone ever been able to access this through their supplier? 
nope..most bulk MDMA comes from big time lab makers in europe. But some MDMA comes from clandestine chemists   
*How difficult is it to get?
Easy, it all depends on who you know   
*Can you be sure you're getting MDMA powder when it may test the same as MDA (dark purple-black)?
There is a test to distinguish MDMA from MDA
*How was your experience on pure MDMA if you took it, and how much did you take? 
twice as good as any pill taken. The roll feel so CLEAN. Its hard to describe. I took 100mg of the purest MDMA i ever had.
*Was it more expensive than pill form, and if so, how much was it, say per 100mg?
Nope! free for me   
*Anything else to add?
I dont know why people even take pressed pills. There is a risk of dangerous cutting agents which you dont know what the hell it contains. Pure MDMA if you have a good source is so much cleaner of a roll...its impossible to describe.


----------



## trollinbeans

Pure MDMA powder (Molly) isn't all that hard to get.  Every once in a while you'll hear about it coming around.  I believe that it tests the same as MDA but in my experience, MDMA powder is more common and i have never seen pure MDA powder.  I do know that pure MDA powder does exist, though in my area i've never seen it.  The Molly that my friends have bought in the past was $25-$30 per 100mg.  Some dealers may call it a "point", still it's 100mg's.  The experiences, as reported were extremely intense and felt much the same everytime.  Strong nystagmus, jaw chattering, intense euphoria.  It was the cleanest roll that my friends have taken in my opinion, and strongest on a dose/for dose comparison.  After consuming 100mg then another 100mg 1 hour later, my friends had the hardest and cleanest roll they had ever had after a couple years of pills.  The high might not feel quite as long but is definitely intense and is exactly what MDMA should feel like.


----------



## Corona

> Originally posted by frosted flakes:
> [qb]
> *How difficult is it to get?
> Easy, it all depends on who you know
> *Was it more expensive than pill form, and if so, how much was it, say per 100mg?
> Nope! free for me
> qb]
> Hah   When you have limited contacts, what can ya do?  What can you do when you don't know the right people?  I'd guess you know one of the clandestine chemists since you're unable to get it from a supplier?
> I'd much rather use pure MDMA if I could, only taken pills once so far (5, big, dumb mistake), unfortunately I have no contacts, and the one person I know who does, is one limited contact.  It is getting scary these days taking pressed pills, and you're right about the ideal situation would be to not take pressed pills where you don't know what's in it.  Unfortunately, I'd say a lot of people, don't know the right people to get the pure stuff, hence the prevalence of using pressed pills.  Even when you try to be safe, such as testing, you never know what you're getting, even with pill databases, with counterfeits you still don't know what you're getting.  It's a scary world out there!
> [ 21 July 2002: Message edited by: Corona ]


----------



## Corona

> Originally posted by trollinbeans:
> *Pure MDMA powder (Molly) isn't all that hard to get.  Every once in a while you'll hear about it coming around.  I believe that it tests the same as MDA but in my experience, MDMA powder is more common and i have never seen pure MDA powder.  I do know that pure MDA powder does exist, though in my area i've never seen it.  The Molly that my friends have bought in the past was $25-$30 per 100mg.  Some dealers may call it a "point", still it's 100mg's.  The experiences, as reported were extremely intense and felt much the same everytime.  Strong nystagmus, jaw chattering, intense euphoria.  It was the cleanest roll that my friends have taken in my opinion, and strongest on a dose/for dose comparison.  After consuming 100mg then another 100mg 1 hour later, my friends had the hardest and cleanest roll they had ever had after a couple years of pills.  The high might not feel quite as long but is definitely intense and is exactly what MDMA should feel like.*
> I don't plan on doing it often, neither does my boyfriend, and only together.  I'm now confused as to where to get MDMA powder.  So people can actually get it from their suppliers?  To me obviously the pure powder is the single most preferable way of taking it, pressed pills even bother me to take, even with testing.  Like I said earlier, I know of one contact, not sure if that contact can even get the stuff.  Still worth looking into it though, sounds like that's a for sure.


----------



## rm-rf

its very, very rare unless your deep into a psychadellic circle with very good contacts (which very few are). 99/100x someone says they are sellin "molly," they are not.
i have had it once. normally only thing i worry about during a roll is dancing dancing dancing. I couldnt get off the floor, my body was shaking, i was sweating hardcore, and it felt like i was in pure heaven. It was almost a trippy feel, but oooh so beautiful. Sensations enhanced 100 fold.
(Still doesnt top shroomin!)


----------



## FunkayRavin

even if your being sold MDMA in a cap, which is sold as pure powder, there is still a good chance its being cut, or isnt 100% pure, like wood said. either way, the mollys people usually sell which are real MDMA are generally VERY good, and a much cleaner roll. just check out pillreports.com, and use a tester and you should be as safe as it gets taking a regular pressed pill... unless you DO have the luxury of buying mollys.


----------



## dpp

you can get pressed pills that give you just as clean of a roll as pure mdma powder.. just much less of a chance of finding pills this good. it's not necissarily the fact that it's straight up pure powder, as much as:
1. a clean synthesis (if the chemist did a wash of the final product). many times the bulk suppliers won't spend time to wash the product so it's real dirty.. and
2. no adulterants, such as meth, caffine, ephedrine, etc. added to it.. 
the idea that powder in a gelcap is magically better is just a great marketing technique.


----------



## rekkneyez

when i lived in Indiana I hada  mad molly hook up...thats basically all he got and every time it was gonna be straight...no doubt about it...
its such a different type of roll i think compared to a pressed pill...its so smooth and sooo nice....
since i moved to florida though ive yet to find pure mdma in caps....but since im in south florida mad good pressed pills are around here all the time basically, if you know the right people...but it still doesnt compare


----------



## bongbudda

I know your probally looking for the US view of things but in the UK pure mdma does do the rounds quite a lot.
Most often you wont get it in clubs, I've never heard it being sold but people do buy it quite a lot.
It comes at about £50 ($75) a gram and isnt normaly pure white, its an off white, pale brown and is most often v.pure.
It does turn out to be a bit more pricey that with pills because they are often less than £5 each, but a lot of people do like it.
My experiance with it has been preaty good, my wife had her first time on 2x80mg and loved it. I've done several doses up to 200mg and normally liked it.
I think it needs to be mixed with speed most times though as I dont find it gives me that much energy.


----------



## deko

its not a recipe, we aint baking no brownies boy..


----------



## nowonmai

> Originally posted by CuriousCub:
> *
> Are you serious with this little recipe???
> WOD/WOT=what does that mean?
> *
> War On Drugs/Terrorism
> and yes, the 'recipe' looks fine, if a little low on specifics


----------



## nowonmai

> Originally posted by rekkneyez:
> *
> its such a different type of roll i think compared to a pressed pill...its so smooth and sooo nice....
> *
> this is nearly as negative a myth as the old 'heroin in pills' chestnut
> the active chemical in a straight pill and mollies is EXACTLY the same
> to say that powder is better is daft, cos the only difference is that one is not pressed into a pill
> personally I'd say the reason is that when people get pills, they're getting about 70mg mdma, and when they take powder, they take much more. thus giving a better high etc etc etc...


----------



## frosted flakes

Posted by corona
*
Hah  When you have limited contacts, what can ya do? What can you do when you don't know the right people? I'd guess you know one of the clandestine chemists since you're unable to get it from a supplier?*
When you have limited contacts you meet new people! Youve got to KNOW a chemist VERY well to get PURE MDMA other wise there is always that risk of getting CUT shit.
posted by nowonmai 
*
this is nearly as negative a myth as the old 'heroin in pills' chestnut
the active chemical in a straight pill and mollies is EXACTLY the same
to say that powder is better is daft, cos the only difference is that one is not pressed into a pill
personally I'd say the reason is that when people get pills, they're getting about 70mg mdma, and when they take powder, they take much more. thus giving a better high etc etc etc... *
Actually you would think a molecule is a molecule. For instance you would think that a pressed pill containing 100mg MDMA and a capsule containing 100mg PURE MDMA would be the same but NO! The pressed pill could contain cutting agents such as meth, caffeine, ephedrine, so the quality of the roll can be reduced. Also have you even tried PURE MDMA? Its much different from any other pill i have had. Ive had 3 pressed pills before and they were good but when i tried PURE MDMA for the first time...well its undescribable how clean the roll feels.
TAKE care!
[ 23 July 2002: Message edited by: Simon ]


----------



## JB

> Originally posted by frosted flakes:
> Ive had 3 pressed pills before and they were good but when i tried PURE MDMA for the first time...well its undescribable how clean the roll feels.
> [QB]
> Well you're pills obviously wheren't that good. I've had pills just a pure feeling (and cheaper) as any powder.


----------



## rekkneyez

i dont see how you guys think that because it comes in a cap it should cost more because you are "getting more"....i was getting mollies/pressed pills at the same price....
[ 22 July 2002: Message edited by: rekkneyez ]


----------



## emkee

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Originally posted by rekkneyez:
> its such a different type of roll i think compared to a pressed pill...its so smooth and sooo nice....
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> this is nearly as negative a myth as the old 'heroin in pills' chestnut
> the active chemical in a straight pill and mollies is EXACTLY the same
> to say that powder is better is daft, cos the only difference is that one is not pressed into a pill
> personally I'd say the reason is that when people get pills, they're getting about 70mg mdma, and when they take powder, they take much more. thus giving a better high etc etc etc...
> this is defenitly wrong, real mdma powder (not just crushed up pills) is much smoother and flowing (then your avarage pill). in my case this happened first time i took them i thought i had been screwed and it was psylycybin or something. the dose in that cap was approx ~140mg. and were more expensive than pills but the first one always free.
> i had a discussion on another forum before about this happening i mean mdma=mdma right. no the other wrote there are 2 isomeres the r-isomer and l-isomer which could explain the subtle differences as one should give a kickstart and the other a slower more flowing onset.
> i dont know shit about chemistry so i blame it one the chemist and the reaction. on one hand you got the fucked up mdma for the masses and here some highgrade mollie for the intellectuals and the happy few who stumble across it once in a while. made by an chemical artist or something.
> if you find the real one get it! and if you dont normal pills are good also.
> [ 22 July 2002: Message edited by: emkee ]


----------



## Ochlocrat

*H*as anyone ever been able to access this through their supplier? *
No, no one in the history of the world has.
**How difficult is it to get? *
It depends.  Right now, for me, it is easier to get a lot of powder than one pill.
**Can you be sure you're getting MDMA powder when it may test the same as MDA (dark purple-black)? *
I am an idiot and did not test mine.
**How was your experience on pure MDMA if you took it, and how much did you take? *
I've done it a few times.  Most recently, I decided to be ridiculous and snort an eighth g and eat an eighth g all at once.  It was WONDERFUL.  I also had a wonderful time a few weeks ago splitting a qg with two other friends while on acid.
**Was it more expensive than pill form, and if so, how much was it, say per 100mg?*
Depends on how strong the pills are and how much they cost.  Figuring purity somewhere in the 90 percent range and an average pill strength in the 75 milligram range, I paid about the same or slightly less than I would have for pills.  You can expect to get a point for a bit more than the price of the average pill (as it is more e than the average pill.)
**Anything else to add?*
First of all, it burns like a motherfucker.
Second of all, it tastes like a motherfucker.
Tertiarily, I personally prefer molly if for no other reason than the fact that it is easier to dose yourself how you wish.  It is a bit messy and a pain in the ass to dose properly, though.


----------



## JosephTHeSequel

If u just go out far enough in the mountains you will find it all.


----------



## synchrojet

A good pill is rare, but feels just like powder.
The chances of equivalent bioavailability are reduced as binders are added, but not eliminated entirely.  
Powder, of course, has a higher surface area.
Knowing this, I like to crush pills to a powder.
I also think that pills are underdosed, in general, and that they are comprised primarily of the cheaper isomer, which would make sense to someone operating a large scale for profit only operation.
But a few pills contain the exact ingredient you are looking for.
Just a few months ago the batch of Purple 
Ferraris that circulated in L.A. would be an example.  Hard for me to remember any powder that outdid those pills.  I can think of three or four other pills, over the past few years, that were absolutely indescribable.
Come to think of it...I would rather have a bag of those Purple Ferraris than a bag of powder, if for no other reason, pills are easier to keep and quicker to dose.  
And there is no chance of an ill timed sneeze costing you two hundred bucks.


----------



## Infinite Jest

First up: please don't make any reference to how good your hookups are - police do watch this board. The risk is yours. 
Second: I deleted the 'how to make E' posts - they're not relevant to the thread, and pointless anyway as anyone who could get the precursors would already know how to make the stuff - and do you really want to advertise this knowledge on a public board? Go talk to the Bees   


> there are 2 isomeres the r-isomer and l-isomer which could explain the subtle differences as one should give a kickstart and the other a slower more flowing onset.
> True, but I don't see why you would be more likely to encounter the better quality MDMA in powder form than in pill form?
> Think about it: pills have logos, powder doesn't - so if you make kick-ass pills, everyone will know they are good, and you sell more. Make kick-ass powder, the same thing doesn't apply.
> Syncrojet: is one isomer really cheaper than the other? That would explain it, I guess....
> Plenty of pills are sold as pure MDMA (except for the binder, which shouldn't have an effect on the high). I've had pills labtested as pure, strong MDMA - this isn't uncommon (especially in the UK).
> Someone mentioned that 100mg/powder would beat 100mg/pill because of the binders in the pill - but remember most pills * weigh * more like 200-300mg - the MDMA content will be about 100mg - the binder is additional to that, not included in it.
> THE WOOD: you really found the powder to be so much better? Any thoughts on why?


----------



## frosted flakes

* Someone mentioned that 100mg/powder would beat 100mg/pill because of the binders in the pill - but remember most pills weigh more like 200-300mg - the MDMA content will be about 100mg - the binder is additional to that, not included in it. *
I mentioned 100MG of MDMA powder would beat a pressed pill containing 100MG MDMA. I never said 100mg powder would beat 100mg pill. And it is true infact. If you ever find the pure stuff you will understand...


----------



## illimex

a very crumbly pill came across my path very recently.  I paid my cash and took it home, figuring a crumbly, plain, white piece of shit was better than nothin for the night.
To my fucking suprise, this crumbly plain pill was probably the best friggin roll I've ever had.
I'm guessing it was rather pure, and the "crumbliness" of it was due to lack of binder material.  Very smooth roll though....almost beautiful.


----------



## rekkneyez

^^^^ ive usually found that "softer" pills are better for me....they almost break if you give them a funny look...if thatd be possible


----------



## mashead testing

> Originally posted by frosted flakes:
> * If you ever find the pure stuff you will understand...
> I agree, ive had over 300 pills in my time, but nothing has even come close to or been anything like the two times I have encountered what was sold as mdma powder.
> From speaking to other people who also have similar experiences they agree 100%.
> As far as im concerned its not a question we can answer as to why because ive seen this thread a couple of times in a few places and no one has been able to answer it.
> If you've had mdma powder and taken lots of pressed pills I think you will agree, its very different.*


----------



## CuriousCub

simon you could've edited the post rather than delete the whole damn thing.
why are they called Mollies?


----------



## mashead testing

As far as I know mollies comes from mdma molecule, dont ask me why im English most of the American terms mean nothing to me.


----------



## rekkneyez

what color was the powder everyone got when it was sold as mollies?....mine was always tan/light brown color with a some very distinctive white heavy crystals


----------



## meowmix

What about the issue that MDMA isn't a powder? It is a clear crystal. Usually if you are getting something that actually looks really powdery, it isn't pure MDMA. Pure MDMA would look more like teeny tiny glassy shards. That is why some pills have  big shiny flecks in them. The crystal isn't broken up as well as in others.


----------



## meowmix

It is also odorless and clear in color. The tan or brown is from other chemicals. This would mean the MDMA isn't 100% pure chemically (but probably darn close enough for any of us!)


----------



## synchrojet

Simon--
It is my understanding that it is cheaper to scale up, yes.
Of course, as I am not a chemist, I wouldn't know first hand.
Just something I have picked up along the way, you understand.  Could be pure myth.  But it makes sense.  Maybe check out the two most commonly sited syntheses (and I do not mean Bright Star here) and see what gives.  
Couple of chemists here, if I am not mistaken.  Maybe they will be kind enough to contribute.
True enough that perfect conversion is clear, or white (actually the same thing, yes?) shard like slivers.  But remember that one pathway is brown the whole way.  A perfect wash is not always practical, and depending on the adulterating agent, not even always necessary.
Binders should not in any way impede the impact of MDMA.  Bioavailability can be enhanced simply by taking the pills crushed with white grapefruit juice.
Powder might more commonly be the desirable isomer, because the syntheses, on a small scale, would not present a cost barrier, and small scale operations are not likely to have a pill press.
Strike just did powder in tiny tiny batches, yes?
Anyway, like I said, I just look at this theoretically, and my suggestions are by no means gospel.  
A fact which has been pointed out to me a couple of times around here.


----------



## 5-HT2

The only adulterant that I have ever encountered in pressed pills is caffeine in small amounts (Red VL).  Nonetheless, most of the pressies I have taken probably contained dirty MDMA because the manufacturer was too lazy to purify out the byproducts of the synthesis.  Dirty MDMA makes me a LOT more e-tarded than clean MDMA, and the roll is less smooth and less euphoric.  Also, If you don't crush up your pressies, you are setting yourself up for reduced bioavailability as your body digests the pill by fits and starts and therefore a less smooth, less intense roll.  My first MDMA experience, however, was on a pill that contained only extremely pure MDMA and inert binders, and the quality was definitely the same as pure MDMA powder.  At a rave I went to in France, I was lucky enough to score a red diamond shaped pill (I am assuming it was a mistubishi), which contained something like 150 mg very pure MDMA.  Over half of my ~20 MDMA experiences have been with pure MDMA powder or shards, and I must say I prefer it greatly, though I will take pressed pills from a source that can reliably ensure that the MDMA is clean and pure.  In conclusion, I would say that the main thing that differentiates pure from impure MDMA is the CLARITY and smoothness of the experience.


----------



## frosted flakes

OK let me clarify a few things for ya!
MDMA powder DOES exist. Its called a mortar and pestle. You place the crude MDMA crystals in the mortar and pestle and grind to make powder so it dissolves quicker and hits ya faster!
PURE MDMA crystals are clear-white. Tan/Brown colors indicate impurities or crystallized from HBr instead of HCl.
And again. Pure mdma will always bee a smoother and cleaner roll, you just need to try it to believe it so dont say anything else that a pressed pill could compare to pure mdma.


----------



## deko

Shit if SWIM was sold the Hbr he would be mightly fucked off... the HBR is far heavier(appr 2.25 Times) than the HCL  thus less mdma per 1g of powder.
[ 24 July 2002: Message edited by: deko ]


----------



## frosted flakes

Ummm no.. MDMA.HCl weighs about~229.5g/mole and MDMA.HBr weighs ~274.5g/mole thats only about 1.2times heavier which means 1.2 less potent, not 2.5 times less potent. Next time dont tell shit. Learn CHEMISTRY!


----------



## deko

Um Frosted i was only making the comparison of the moleclar weights of the salts (hcl/hbr) not including the mdma. bit...


----------



## nowonmai

mash, frosted flakes, emkee, 
I've had both on many occasions. I've had powder in caps and just as powder, I've had more pressed pills than I care to mention. I've swallowed 'em, plugged 'em, snorted'em and smoked 'em and the only difference between pills and powder that I've noticed is mostly when I get powder, I get a gram or so in a wrap, just like whizz, and when I take it, I just grab a pinch and wash it down with some water. I certainly don't measure it, and I'm damn sure it's more than 100-120mg or so. so that's it, really.. higher quantity of mdma.
as to the difference between the r and d (is it d or l?) isomers, this is down to production methods. every pill, cap or powder will have a certain percentage of each, and statistically, over a reasonable sample this percentage will be the same. i would assume that no clandestine chemist would have the desire or the resources to produce only one isomer. 
if anyone has a solid, scientific reason why pressed pills are inferior to powder, I'd like to hear it. no speculation or hearsay though


----------



## frosted flakes

*posted by deko 
Shit if SWIM.....*
SWIM hmm...i see that your a bee!    How many bluelighters here are bees? LMAO


----------



## mashead testing

> Originally posted by nowonmai:
> *I certainly don't measure it, and I'm damn sure it's more than 100-120mg or so. so that's it, really.. higher quantity of mdma.
> *
> I do measure it well approximately, on two occasions I have taken 75mg of MDMA and this has been much nicer than taking pills which I would say are around a similar value and taking pills of a higher value and taking multiple pills of a higher value and taking multiple pills which have added to up to more.
> I find MDMA to be much nicer and cleaner than nearly every pressed pill that has entered my body through various orifaces, yes all 330 of them.


----------



## drab4

Well IMO the thing with powder is that you can put it up your nose without getting all the other crap binders and stuff that goes into a pill. Then again in some circumstances (e.g. in a club) I'd rather have some excellent pills than some powder (don't have to wait in the toilet to take them LOL).


----------



## stardragon

> I find MDMA to be much nicer and cleaner than nearly every pressed pill that has entered my body through various orifaces, yes all 330 of them.
> wow mash, that's a lot of orifices!
> Myself... I have actually had more powder than pills. I've had four different powders and three different pills (actually a fourth pill which I didn't take because tests seemed to indicate it had speed, and that's not something I want).
> Now the second experience was by far the best, but that is also partly because of other factors: the powder was *very good*, we took fairly large doses, it was after all only the second time, the setting was good, we had good reasons to do it, etc. etc. etc. So I wouldn't want to attribute it mainly to the fact that it was powder and not pills, because in truth, I've gotten about the same experience out of both. The pills I've taken have not felt "dirtier" or anything than the powder I've taken.
> *glues her two cents to the sidewalk*


----------



## synchrojet

The red, diamond shaped pills might have been the red loves.  And yes, those were absolutely mindblowing.


----------



## dpp

meowmix said: "It is also odorless and clear in color. The tan or brown is from other chemicals. This would mean the MDMA isn't 100% pure chemically (but probably darn close enough for any of us!)"
uhh no, it's NOT odorless. we all know it has a distinct licorice odor.. mmm, smells good!


----------



## mashead testing

> Originally posted by dpp:
> *
> uhh no, it's NOT odorless. we all know it has a distinct licorice odor.. mmm, smells good!*
> I think you will find the odour of liqurice is actually there because the product is unfinished.


----------



## deko

Yup when free from impurtaties and dry it doesn't have a massivly noticable smell. its also clear crystaline. but appears white when crushed into fine powder.
some pills have traces of (safarole/isosafrole/maybe some ketone) due to poor work up that may give them some smell.


----------



## Johnathan Ashcroft

Perhaps the difference you are encountering between pill and powder is due to the fact that pills will break up more slowly due to the binder, while powder in a gelcap will all be absorbed at once?
Then again, if you are railing the MDMA, there really shouldn't be any difference.


----------



## 5-HT2

> Originally posted by nowonmai:
> *
> as to the difference between the r and d (is it d or l?) isomers, this is down to production methods. every pill, cap or powder will have a certain percentage of each, and statistically, over a reasonable sample this percentage will be the same. i would assume that no clandestine chemist would have the desire or the resources to produce only one isomer.
> *
> As far as I know, there exists no enantioselective synthesis for MDMA that is easier to conduct than just making a racemic mixture.  Besides, judging from Shulgin's and subsequent scientists' studies of their activity, it appears that both enantiomers are needed to produce the qualitative experience of MDMA.  I would guess that virtually all the MDMA on the market is a 50/50 racemic mixture.


----------



## Sniff

MDMA powder would often feel more powerful than a pressed pill, because the binders etc in a pill would often mean the active ingredients are released more slowly, so the effects would not be as strong initially but would last longer, whereas powder would be dissolved MUCH more quickly as a general rule.


----------



## CuriousCub

> Originally posted by masheadatronic:
> *
> I think you will find the odour of liqurice is actually there because the product is unfinished.*
> a licorious scent? ive never smelledthis, but then again ive never really smelled a pill...wow, ive never realized that i haven't held it that close to me apart from my mouth.


----------



## mashead testing

To be honest, ive never smelt a liquorice smell either but thats what many people claim lol.


----------



## stardragon

You know what, I've never smelt one either. And obviously they don't _taste_ like licorice. If only it were only that bad! hehe.. (i'm not a big fan of licorice except in ropes or vines, i can't stand pastilles, good n plenty, allsorts etc)


----------



## bleuless

i've had this experience once.  
a friend of mine said that he got himself some pure powder stuff, so we looked at it and it was in a capsule form (cheezy capsule looks home made almost) and the story was that these were capped after the guy got the powder first.  and the powder looked sort of off whiteish, like how a white wall would look if you shine a regular light bulb to it... i mean you can say its white, but its got a yello hue to it.  
anyways, that night we went out about 8 - 10 of us, most ppl took those.  4 of my close friends each had one, and 4 of us were floored the whole time, about 4-6 hours, felt pretty long.  but our minds were definetly alert, almost too alert, i have to say i'd rather be slightly more mind fucked.  but what's different most that i noticed from other pills were that we were completely floored, didn't want to move and yet alert, when asked to dance or move we can, just rather not to.  but i didn't feel all lovey touchy or anything.. like i said, my mind is probably 80% sober.  yet physically we were just tingling and felt good.  but i had to say it was too much for us, cuz we can't seem to move.  not that its a bad feeling, it felt really good indeed.    and i want to add that one of our friend usually never sits down, and that night he sat the whole time.


----------



## stardragon

that's actually a really good description of my first roll (which was also powder). not overwhelmed, not terribly "lovey" or touchy, just felt content, a good feeling, and disinclined to move for several hours.
[ 30 July 2002: Message edited by: stardragon ]


----------



## xaddict

> Originally posted by bleuless:
> *i've had this experience once.
> a friend of mine said that he got himself some pure powder stuff, so we looked at it and it was in a capsule form (cheezy capsule looks home made almost) and the story was that these were capped after the guy got the powder first.  and the powder looked sort of off whiteish, like how a white wall would look if you shine a regular light bulb to it... i mean you can say its white, but its got a yello hue to it.
> anyways, that night we went out about 8 - 10 of us, most ppl took those.  4 of my close friends each had one, and 4 of us were floored the whole time, about 4-6 hours, felt pretty long.  but our minds were definetly alert, almost too alert, i have to say i'd rather be slightly more mind fucked.  but what's different most that i noticed from other pills were that we were completely floored, didn't want to move and yet alert, when asked to dance or move we can, just rather not to.  but i didn't feel all lovey touchy or anything.. like i said, my mind is probably 80% sober.  yet physically we were just tingling and felt good.  but i had to say it was too much for us, cuz we can't seem to move.  not that its a bad feeling, it felt really good indeed.    and i want to add that one of our friend usually never sits down, and that night he sat the whole time.*
> actually it looks like you the white stuff was speed and yelowish tone was mdma, couse i know molly comes in yellow often, also being floored and mind alert doenst seem to be an effect of pure mdma, at high doses mdma usually a psycydelic rather then stimulant, and you said you were also "flored" which is then an effect of mdma, looks like you were so fucked up on mdma, that u fell and methamphetamine overtook your mind...tell you the thurth its just really late and i just smoked and found this topic interesting, so those were my deep thoughts...
> so what do you think


----------



## frosted flakes

Actually, no. You are wrong.^^
Pure mdma is white, not yellow. I dont know what kind of yellow shit is in your powder...probably piss. Dont say shit you dont know. Pure mdma for begginers CAN make a person have a full body stone where the just feel SO good they dont want to move. Speed makes you want to move and gives you mind fuck.I do believe it was pure mdma.


----------



## bleuless

speed gives you mind fuck??? since when?  i always thought it makes you totally alert, like its a fucking bright new world.  confident, assure of yourself, a great sense of being.  very often that leads to cockyness and aggression towards others.
i've been looking for a good mind fuck for a long time.  but all the stuff that can do that are usually the most harmful stuff you can take.
please tell me what you have in mind, i m getting ready for WEMF (my event of the year)


----------



## Crack Raider

The way to tell if it is really pure and uncut is to take a bit and rub it between your thumb and index finger. If it feels smooth, and seems to dissolve into your skin it is quite pure. If it feels gritty like sand then it has some shit cut in it.


----------



## deko

oi Crack Raider what a load of CROCK.. what if its cut with something that has the same physical properties as mdma.hcl ?
do a TLC that will show ya how pure...


----------



## frosted flakes

Crack Raider should be banned from this site IMO.
Read his PCP story in Trip Reports. Hes one fucked up mother fucker.


----------



## PLURalism

To me, potent MDMA powder smells a little of licorice and a little of that bitter Band Aid-like, clinical fragrance you've probably noticed if you have put your nose to a bag of good pressed MDxx pills.  
Buyer beware - powder is notoriously impure, and dealers take advantage of the rarity to screw newbies.  Testing is the only way to know if you have the real thing.
[ 31 July 2002: Message edited by: PLURalism ]


----------



## deko

Plur said "potent MDMA powder smells a little of licorice and a little of that bitter Band Aid-like" 
Most amines (MDMA being a amine) smell slightly when damp (moisture from air) but in a chemcial way not in a floral/herbal way you are describing, what your describing is eaither impuraties or stuff added on purpose asa selling point ("look how much this smells it must be stong kinda thing")


----------



## bleuless

WTF, everyone seems to think they know what they are talking about but then next guy comes along and dumps on them... this thread is starting to become funnier and funnier.  
PS. rumor has it that mdma suppose to smell like sarsaras whatever the fuck that smells like.. because it is made with that leaf extract.


----------



## stardragon

The word you're looking for is *sassafras*. MDMA's not made _with_ it, it's made _from_ it - more precisely, from the essential oil, which is distilled from the root, not the leaves. (assuming you start that far back and not with isosafrole - but still, that most likely came from sassafras - or MDP2P or something) And sassafras _does_ smell somewhat like licorice. 
I wonder if there's any differences (even as superficial as smell) between MDMA that came from safrole that came from sassafras, and that which came from camphor?
[ 31 July 2002: Message edited by: stardragon ]


----------



## freebee

Hi there,just woke up from a night on real pure mdma powder,it was awesome.Lately we had some weak pills,so when our friend said he had powder,we had too try.We took a little bit in a small amount of water,nasty taste though But i think we were to carefull,so we took a bit more after an hour.Then it started kicking in.It was simmilar to the feeling you get the first time you take an e.Only thing is that we kept on taking it,cos it didn't last as long as pills.We ended up with doing that precedure 5 times.But i'm still here,very relaxed,coffee,cigarette,and for the first time this week woke up without my tonguepiercing hurting )Wanne have more !!!!


----------



## bongbudda

This debate really is quite pointless because whether you get that isomer or not or whatever really depends on who made it and not in what form it takes.
I know pure mdma does feel quite different to quite a few people but to be honest I think thats just because they arent used to getting it because of poor pills.
Also the feeling that you've got better stuff than other people helps too.
As anyone who had the pink star trek pills which came out of the dam a while back will know strong pure mdma does come in pill form.


----------



## prd_mnky

How would you take pure MDMA powder? And what does it look like?
Would you take it with liquid or mix it in a liquid then drink?
How long does 100mg last on the average person?


----------



## deko

Rhodium
Mn the smell issue mdma from safrole or from mdp2p or from eugenol(Pyridine/MW) is the same molecule therefore same smell(chemically).. as i said before the smell(licorice/rootbeer) comes from impurities.
Sassafras oil contains safrole (alkene)
Camphor oil (Brown 1070 Fraction) also contains safrole.
This is one of starting precursors for MDMA.
(Clove oil)Eugenol can also be converted into safrole with pyridine + Microwave Radiation
or with fused alkali.
There are various routes to mdma from safrole.
Safrole ---> Isosafrole ---> Ketone (MDP2P) 
then
one of these..(many more to mention)
Catylytic Hydrogenation --- > MDMA
Hg/AL Reductive Amination ---> MDMA
Nabh4 Reductive anmination ---> MDMA
Leukart ---> MDMA
Most synths start with sassy (or if the lab is lucky from MDP2P bought from china)
as for the different isomers mentioned by someone else... i wouldn't worry shulgin seperated the 2 isomsers of mdma and found the sum of the parts is greater than the whole...so raceminc mdma is better than just one of the isomers on its own..
Deko..
[ 02 August 2002: Message edited by: deko ]
[ 02 August 2002: Message edited by: deko ]


----------

